# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  hướng dẩn sử dụng Adobe Captivate 4

## vasmobifone

hi all pro ! 
các pro có thể hướng dẫn cho mình cách ghi chú thích trong phần mềm adobe captivate 4 khi quay video lại ko? tại mình quay được video rồi nhưng ko bít làm sao để ghi lại các chú thích ở các bước thực hiện ! mong all pro giúp đở!!

----------


## dungmxh

khi quay đến đâu sẽ có mục cho bạn add những biểu tượng như thế này ở phần cuối giao diện của nó . 


bạn hãy nhấp chuột chọn hình như thế rồi đặt nó vào vị trí thích hợp .rồi phải chuột lên nó chọn text và gõ 
mà mình nhớ ko lầm là khi quay xong nó sẽ có tiến trình ảo chạy lại ở từng vị trí và có luôn khung để gõ text .bạn chỉ cần gõ text vào từng ô là xong

----------


## viponline

*có ai hướng dẫn e sử dụng adobe captivate hok?*

e down phần mềm adobe captivate 2 rồi.e làm bài xong nhưng lưu lại ko được,thầy e nói là phải lưu lại với 3 đuôi: exe, swf , và bản chính là đuôi cp.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
có ai giúp e với.

----------

